# Recurrence



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Daníel Bjarnason / Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Recurrence

Release Date April 7, 2017
Duration01:07:29
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateDecember 5, 2016 - December 9, 2016
Recording Location
Harpa Concert Hall, Reykjavik, Iceland


----------

